# San Diego Comic Con



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, i'm heading out to SDCC and i'll try to take some creepy pix for some inspiration with your Halloween projects. I'm hoping to see The Waking Dead, The Strain, and other related.......things. Of course i'm a comic fanboy too!
Happy Haunting. www.comic-con.org/cci


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Comic Con is always a blast!
I saw a gaggle of Michael Myers while down there.
Are you going to the Walking Dead Escape at Petco Park? http://www.thewalkingdeadescape.com/
There is also a big zombiewalk @ 5:15 tomorrow. http://sdccblog.com/event/8th-annual-sdcc-zombiewalk-and-zombie-prom/
Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

hey Bob, i've attended the Zombie walks in the past, but i couldnt find any info on it this year fortunate for me. As I was heading to the zombie walk, a car ran over some of the zombies and drove off. You can see the short vid on youtube but there was a driver that turned into the walk area, his children started freaking out from seeing the zombies. Here's a write up. http://news.yahoo.com/driver-seriously-injures-woman-during-zombie-walk-014347380.html


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I heard about that.
Very sad situation!
Hope you had a good time otherwise.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

it was a blast!!!! A&E channels Bates Motel had a great prop house that looks as though your on the set, got a great picture taken from the A&E group, interactive displays for The Strain, Walking Dead, GREAT skeleton warriors from Sideshow Collectibles, Aliens, and more. I'm back to working 10hrs+, 6 days a week so I'll try to get some photos put together soon.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

We didn't have tickets to get into the show but went and enjoyed an evening outside as spectators for the zombie run. Also saw this outstanding creation.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Do Not Feed, indeed!! That is awsssss!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

The way he moved, the animation of his body...and when he sneezes on the crowd and the mist of water sprays the crowd...so funny to watch. He is a great creature!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I want one! I promise to feed him, take him out for walks, and let him sneeze on people too!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

lol @Copchick....with a beast that size, not sure how much control you'd have over "letting" him sneeze! Plus it's a 2-for-1 deal. He's got a pilot with him. You'll see the lettering DO NOT FEED on the top of him. There is a little creature in a cockpit on top if him..sort of tucked into his armor. He somewhat is in control of the beast
I took a video of him in action and I'll post it, but I'm still trying to get my rotten brain around how to post. Sorry, I don't have much exp with that but I'm trying and reading up on it. Stay tuned!


----------

